
Blockchain meets entertainment industry - Stephen_T
https://medium.com/@NickAyton/new-film-finance-and-production-operating-model-on-the-ethereum-blockchain-breaks-all-of-the-9f3bc462930e
======
davidgerard
I use this guy in my book as the example of literally the worst and most
incoherent Blockchain hype I have ever read. Everyone should read it:

[https://channels.theinnovationenterprise.com/articles/ignori...](https://channels.theinnovationenterprise.com/articles/ignoring-
blockchain-is-corporate-suicide)

